# need help with a fuel leak between the injectors



## krom (May 30, 2015)

My 14 sat for 2 days, and a mouse decided to build a nest under the beauty cover, between injectors 3 and 4. While there he chewed through a small rubber fuel line that runs from injector to injector, causing a leak, and a terrible running engine.

I have been looking on a couple parts sites, and cant find it anywhere. I don't even know what its called, or exactly what it does... Its a small rubber line that is crimped onto a plastic fitting, at each injector, then to the back of the engine to meet what looks like the fuel supply line.

Any help locating a replacement, or even naming it would be appreciated. Even better would be letting me know what its for, and if I can get away with just cutting the crimps holding the damaged piece, and replacing it with parts store line and clamps for now.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Would you be able to post pictures of the part in question or the damaged area?

Did you kill the mice at least? Can't have them coming back for seconds.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I tried looking on one of the online parts sites but having trouble finding the diagram for the fuel rail and associated lines. Please post a pic and highlight where the issue is.


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

I received a pm from member *ezap28ltz 
*


> Does it look like # 1.........Part #55564172*http://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.co.../55564172.html
> 
> 
> *


*



*That is exactly the correct part! I tried several parts lookups but none had that diagram. I'm guessing its some kind of return, but does anyone know anything else about it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah has to be return, fuel pressure is waaaay too high for rubber hoses


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent! Kudos to @*ezap28ltz* for finding that!


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

A couple of pictures 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Great pics....darn mice, I had a RV several years ago, I live on a wooded lot, and one fall when it started to get cold, somehow mice got in the RV and made a royal mess, spent hours cleaning it up, never quite felt clean after. This looks like a reasonable fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yum! Tasty diesel fuel!! Hopefully it killed the culprit.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, can someone in the pics above point out where the EGR valve is located on the CTD? Thanks


----------

